# Tyvense



## snowdrop123 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi, I have been trying to conceive for 2 years now.I had low progesterone so I am on cyclogest and HCG injections post peak day.My doctor has put me on Tyvense as he thinks it's posdible that I am having implantation failure.Every month we ttc (had a few months off due to surgeries) I would have cramping, hot flashes,acne,veiny boobs, areolas getting bigger and brown and nauseous at times but yet I always get a BFN.All those symptoms made me feel very hopeful but then very disappointed when got BFNs.
In this 2ww after starting Tyvense,I don't have the same symptoms (just a slight dull pressure in uterus area at 11dpo) which makes it easier to be in the 2ww.I'm just wondering if anyone got a BFP with Tyvense?
Margaret.


----------

